# Found one in central IL



## cls74

After seeing soil temps near and above 50 for almost a week decided to check my early spot. I always find them here about a week earlier than other spots. Wide open south facing hill. Only seen the one but left soon after, no sense in trampling the area looking for ones too small to pick. Just hoping the preferred weather stays intact. Not seeing any reason it won't.


----------



## cls74

This is near Springfield, forgot to add that.


----------



## millertime69

thanks for the post, Im in Taylorville, gonna eat and check my early spots as well


----------



## cls74

Test. Trying to figure out the right way to post pics.


----------



## todd3m

wooohoooo been waiting in springfield too


----------



## bing

Checked my early spots in Adams County. No joy... We got 2 " of rain in the last two days. May Apples are up and out. Still waiting on the dandelions - once they go to seed it's game on!!! If we get some warm weather soon it looks to be a productive year here. Good luck to all!!!!!!!


----------



## raskew2013

My brother lives in Hannibal, Missouri which is 20 miles from Quincy, IL and he found 10-20 Grey ones. I live in Quincy I haven't been yet I was thinking about going this weekend hoping we can get a warm up because I think they be popping.


----------



## bing

Forecast does not look promising... One warm day on Sunday, then another cold front. Headed to Southern Pike County in Illinois next Thursday to hunt.


----------



## morellovers13

We are easily 2-3 weeks out still. Guys get real when we all complain about ticks and mospuitos is when you are hunting morels....


----------



## cls74

Every year the same thing happens, except last year as it was more the exception than the rule. Every single year after the first morel find we will get a cold snap or a downturn and possibly even snow. It's not going to change anything, I'm sure we'll see a frost advisory for tender vegetation before the season is over, happens more times than not. 

I found my first one yesterday, for me the season has started. I won't be going out until next weekend just due to numbers and size, but if you wait another 2 or 3 weeks to go you'll be behind the ball. Of course I don't have private land so can't exactly leave them to grow, but I guarantee I'll have a bowl of mushrooms soaking come Sunday of next weekend. I for one don't want it shooting up into the 70's and 80's yet and staying there. Once they've started to fruit not much is going to stop them and temps in the 50's aren't going to hurt things either. 

Again, it happens every "normal" year


----------



## jtats27

I am in clark county il. and have only found a beefsteak, but have seen a quite a few people with- 1-guy 30 blacks.. med sized, 4 people with 2-8 greys small to med. in size an 1 chick with around 7 or 8 good sized greys.... I don't know about you guys but im tired of waitin...


----------



## bing

Son-in-law found a tiny Grey in Adams County on Monday. We're headed to Southern Pike County for two days. There is Fungus Amung Us! Good luck to all!


----------



## cls74

I'm headed out now in the rain. Not overly optimistic, migt try another spot as well. Have about 3 hours to kill.


----------



## cls74

Size was better, numbers were good. Think I picked about 20, rain kept me from going to other spot. Might try it Saturday or Sunday. 

I'll post a pic in about 15 minutes when I get home.


----------



## bing

cls74, Good to hear!!!


----------



## cls74

18 was the final tally


----------



## kzt7t7

CLS74 good find, any pointers for finding the early morels? I saw you had one on a south facing hill are they by trees or just in the open? Any help would be appreciated, thinking of heading over to Danville area, heard they have been finding some greys.


----------



## cls74

South facing hills are ideal as they tend to have the longest amount of sunlight to add additional heating aside from ambient air temps. But any area that is somewhat open and produces can be ideal, just depends on how early. I waited until we had soil temps in or near the 50's for about a week. 

I think the key for finding early morels is to know ahead of time where they are. I rarely go out on a whim in the early season in hopes of finding them. You can do it, and I'm sure many do, but I like to go where I already know where to look. Some of the early ones, as I posted a picture in the central Illinois thread, can be as small or smaller than your finger nail. So having a good idea exactly where to look is a great advantage in finding them. I usually find my first ones near the same tree every year, today I found all of these up the hill a bit around a larger tree. 

I also should add that I'm finding small greys, a lot of the early finds people report are blacks. I don't find a lot of blacks, have one area I can find them by its usually later in the season for some reason. So I can't speak too much on them and exactly where to look and such, it is on my bucket list to find a good black spot though.


----------



## recantrell

8 grays NW of Abe Lincoln Airport!!! Nothing over an inch. Cmon warm-up!!!


----------



## bing

Found 2 tiny Greys in Adams County. Both were frost bit... Dandelions are up - none have seeded yet. Need some warmth. Period. Forecast is not promising for the county. Hunted Southern Pike County Thursday. No joy


----------



## shroomit

Nice reports all!! I'll check my early spot tomorrow.

Too bad I stubbed my pinky toe on a wall corner this morning , dang thing is black &amp; blue &amp; aches.

Won't stop me !!!


----------

